# Old duplex outlet with built in plate



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a old one.

http://lbpinc.com/duplex-outlet.jpg

Frank


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

That's pretty damn cool. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if they make them tamper resistant. :thumbup: Oh yeah a ground would be helpful also.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricista said:


> I wonder if they make them tamper resistant. :thumbup: Oh yeah a ground would be helpful also.


 
And in light almond. Decora, too.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like that came from Hacks hardware.


----------

